
High-tech digital assistants channel an old form of literacy - petethomas
https://www.bloomberg.com/view/articles/2018-09-02/siri-alexa-and-oral-literacy
======
Maybestring
It's actually not even bad if people don't know how to read and write. It's
great for tech stocks, and everyone will dictate beautiful letters with their
phones.

~~~
M_Bakhtiari
And nothing will ever be written in private, everything will be filed in a
central location. As training material for the speech recognition systems of
course, surely nobody would do anything sinister with the data.

